# 10 year airgun project



## jessf (Nov 10, 2017)

I have finaly finished this airgun project after having started it nearly 10 years ago. Guns are afterall knives with more moving parts. 

Phase 1 began in 2008 and included buying a BAM 50 0.22cal PCP and making a new stock.

I drew the stock in autocad then printed out a full sized copy and went wood shopping. This chunk of 2" chick black walnut fut the bill.






















shoulder plate is indonesian rosewood. I drew the fish scale in autocad then printed the designs onto transparent adhesive sheets. Other fish scale and oakleaf relief carving decorates the stock while adding decent grip. 









trigger guard
















Phase 1 took 3 months.

Phase 2 began in 2010 and included designing a new breech and hardware then having it machined. This breech is taller than the original which allows me to install a new lothar walther barrel. This means I had to have custom barrel supports machined as well. I designed these parts in autocad then had them cut on a CNC waterjet. There once was a time when I'd try cutting these by hand but ain't nobody got time for that.








larger area to insert the heavy 32gr pellets I plan on shooting out of this thing.




because the breech is taller, the normal means of cocking the hammer no longer work. so i had to have a slot machined into the side of the main body to accept a deticated hammer knob.












Phase 2 took about a month to design and a week at the CNC waterjet.

My interest in knife making rekindled this project. Phase 3, started in 2017, a few months back. I started by cleaning and cold bluing the breech and barrel and polishing the brass.





















I didn't like the bolt handle from 2010 so I spun these in the drill press and used a file to shape them. A dremel cutoff wheel in the drill press on high speed can be used to create a routered groove in each part.
























Phase 3 took a few days.


----------



## niwaki-boy (Nov 10, 2017)

Wow &#128558;!! Thats awesome work! Love the scale work on the stock! Impressive Jessf!!


----------



## tripleq (Nov 10, 2017)

Exceptional craftsmanship... and patience!


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 11, 2017)

Wow, that's a ton of work! Can't argue with the results tho: AWESOME :doublethumbsup:


----------



## jessf (Nov 11, 2017)

every once in a while I get the urge to create a muzzle loading big bore. I've always been interested in creating something similar to the air rifle Louis and Clark carried to the new world. 
https://youtu.be/-pqFyKh-rUI


----------



## jessf (Nov 11, 2017)

I need to replace all the set crews with custom brass slotted screws then grind them flush. Testing is tricky now that the cold weather has rolled in. With the longer barrel it should push the 32gr pellets at around 1200 fps (yes i have a PAL). I will likely tune that down to subsonic for more shots per fill. Or i may add a second notch to the hammer for a high power and low power setting.


----------



## orangehero (Nov 11, 2017)

Awesome work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheCaptain (Nov 12, 2017)

In our world of increasing automation in manufacturing, I am in awe when an individual has the skill to make something this complex. It gets elevated to a whole nuther level when it is functional beauty as well.

Very nice!


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 12, 2017)

Wow this is an amazing project, impressive that you stuck with it for so long.


----------



## Factotum (Nov 12, 2017)

Incredible work. What's the propellant? Do you use CO2 cartridges or is it pump or what?


----------



## jessf (Nov 12, 2017)

Factotum said:


> Incredible work. What's the propellant? Do you use CO2 cartridges or is it pump or what?


Its referred to as a PCP or pre-charged pneumatic. The big cylinder on the bottom is filled with 3000psi of compressed air. You can fill with either a scuba tank or Hill pump which looks like a fancy bicycle tire pump. Might be good for 10 good shots before the velocity drops off and you need to fill it back up.


----------



## HHH Knives (Nov 13, 2017)

Very cool. I really love the stock work as well as the craftsmanship. Amazing.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 22, 2017)

A number of skills needed for that project. Very nice.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 26, 2017)

that is amazing!!

i can barely shoot mine straight..i cant rebuild it!~!


----------

